# UFC 87: SEEK AND DESTROY Discussion Thread



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*UFC 87: SEEK AND DESTROY*
Date: 8/9/2008
Event Type: Live Pay Per View
Location: TARGET Center (Minneapolis, Minnesota)​

----------


Main Card Bouts:


[16-2-0] *Georges St-Pierre* (c) vs. *Jon Fitch* [22-2-1] - *UFC Welterweight Championship*

[9-3-0] *Kenny Florian* vs. *Roger Huerta* [20-1-1] 

[1-1-0] *Brock Lesnar* vs. *Heath Herring* [28-13-0]

[7-0-0] *Demian Maia* vs. *Jason MacDonald* [20-9-0]

[8-2-0] *Manny Gamburyan* vs. *Rob Emerson* [7-6-0]


----------


Preliminary Bouts:


[6-5-0] *Luke Cummo* vs. *Tamden McCrory* [8-1-0]

[11-4-1] *Cheick Kongo* vs. *Dan Evensen* [10-2-0]

[6-0-0] *Jon Jones* vs. *Andre Gusmao* [5-0-0]

[13-4-0] *Chris Wilson* vs. *Steve Bruno* [11-3-0]

[5-0-2] *Ben Saunders* vs. *Jared Rollins* [6-4-0] 


----------


Georges "RUSH" St-Pierre defends the UFC Welterweight Championship at UFC 87: SEEK AND DESTROY, as number one contender Jon Fitch steps up to take on the newly crowned champion. Then, hometown hero Brock Lesnar returns to the Octagon to seek redemption in the Heavyweight Division. Plus, in what could end up being fight of the year, lightweight contenders face off as Kenny "KenFlo" Florian battles Roger "El Matador" Huerta.

UFC 87: SEEK AND DESTROY - Saturday, August 9, live on pay-per-view from Minneapolis, MN.


----------



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

*AWESOME*
This card is loaded with talent and each bout will be fascinating. Christmas comes early for MMA fans this year.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Are these all confirmed?

If they are, what a quality card. all them have the potnetial to be absolute WAR's. it will be hard to pick fight of the night thats for sure.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Edgar/Franca is going to be on the prelims behind Maia/Macdonald?


----------



## hattori hanso (Feb 21, 2008)

On Mac Danzig's website it says, "2008-05-27
Forget what you heard! Mac is NOT fighting at UFC 87, or in August at all! Mac will most likely fight in September, and the fight has not yet been signed."

Any other rumors out there? This will be my first live UFC event and I'm already stoked for the officially announced fights!


----------



## quickneasycat1 (Feb 22, 2008)

This is very good card. I'm looking very forward to it.


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

hattori hanso said:


> On Mac Danzig's website it says, "2008-05-27
> Forget what you heard! Mac is NOT fighting at UFC 87, or in August at all! Mac will most likely fight in September, and the fight has not yet been signed."
> 
> Any other rumors out there? *This will be my first live UFC event and I'm already stoked for the officially announced fights!*


Me to man! I'm so pumped. I've been such a huge fan for so long and never been to a live MMA event, let alone a UFC event.

I'll be driving all the way from Toronto to Minneapolis to support Georgie, and I can not WAIT.

I just want it it to be August 9th now, this card is looking so great so far.


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm putting my picks down now
GSP
Brock (looking at Cheick vs. Herring, really makes you wonder about Herrings ground game
I can't pick a winner b/w Florian and Huerta
Damien Maia, he's the shit

And Chris Wilson is someone to look out for, was very impressive against fitch
Ill have the rest of my results coming closer to the event.

Hopefully this will live up to UFC 84


----------



## Future Champ (Sep 15, 2006)

silvawand said:


> Me to man! I'm so pumped. I've been such a huge fan for so long and never been to a live MMA event, let alone a UFC event.
> 
> *I'll be driving all the way from Toronto to Minneapolis to support Georgie, and I can not WAIT.*
> 
> I just want it it to be August 9th now, this card is looking so great so far.


Im hoping to get some tickets as well and if I do it will be my second ufc event ive been to(ufc 82 was the first) and my second time watching fitch and second time watching a title fight...but unfortunately ill have to drive from illinois.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

*licks lips*


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

Wow. Great card man. Can't wait to see Maia beat up on the Athlete.


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

UFCfan81 said:


> Going to be one of the best cards of the year, and why are they having Brock fight Heering? Wasn't it supposed to be Colemen against Lesnar? What happened to those two fighting? That's what colemen announced!
> 
> My Predictions......
> 
> ...


Coleman got injured and had to pull out.

Too bad, but I'm just as excited for Herring/Lesnar, I love Heath Herring. Gonna be a tough fight for him though, can't wait to see it LIVE!

Got my tickets in the mail a few days ago.

SO PUMPED.

Can not wait for August 9th, Edgar/Hermes and Maia/Macdonald getting confirmed is freakin sweet too. So great.


----------



## Wanna-be (Apr 23, 2007)

Wow. I'm pumped for the Dan Evensen vs. Cheick Kongo fight. First country man ever fighting in the UFC, as far as i know ;-D. 

Evensen is supposedly a beast. He used to weigh around 320 lbs - but got interested in MMA and dropped down in weight. He used to be a boxer - and has boxed 4 fights. Also, he was Norway's champion in judo when he was sixteen years old + he played american football for five years. He was also planning on joining the Olympics in Sydney in year 2000 in "sledgehammer - throwing" (don't know the proper word for it.

I actually think he'll surprise some of us, and pull off the upset.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Original post has been updated with changes to the fight card.

Check it.


----------



## 9ERHIGH (Feb 3, 2008)

i really dont see much chance of fitch winning this one.
his tdd wont stop GSPs gnp.
im still not sold on GSPs chin,
but i dont really see him letting fitch test it out anyway.

i think t.alves would make a better matchup.

curious to see k.flo, huerta and a.johnson.
all 3 have looked really good at times,
but there are still lots of questions about them.
hopefully these fights will help to answer some of that.


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

UFCfan81 said:


> Fitch isn't going to win GSP, No ******* way! The best that he could do against Diego is get a split decision, and that was the best that he could do? And Dana is hyping Fitch up to be like some sort of person who could win GSP? If I was Dana I would of put GSP and Anderson Silva together to fight, instead of GSP VS Fitch. Sort of a weak match-up, but hey it looks like the UFC lately is becoming more like the WWE everyday. Slowly but surely, right?


Honestly, WTF are you talking about.... For starters, you make Diego out like some sort of shit fighter, which he obviously isn't considering he is a top 10 WW. Fitch 100% deserves his shot, considering he is 8-0 in the UFC, one of (or equal, ns) the longest winning streaks in the UFC, including Diego Sanchaz AND Thiago Alves.

The Anderson Silva, GSP superfight aint gonna happen for a LONG time, considering GSP hasn't had one successful title defence, and A.Silva is fighting at LHW (and MW i think also). 

If we put fights in with outright winners everytime (that seems to be your opinion), then there's just no point of some fights, since favourites always win...

Also, putting the Champion vs. the No.1 Contender is making the UFC more like WWE? To answer question, wrong. If anything it's less, since that got rid of Tito

end rant


----------



## hattori hanso (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm kind of bummed they pulled the Edgar v Franca fight off this card!


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

hattori hanso said:


> I'm kind of bummed they pulled the Edgar v Franca fight off this card!


Me too since I'm going to the event. Quite pissed actually. Hopefully they have something equal if not better to replace it.:dunno:


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

silvawand said:


> Me too since I'm going to the event. Quite pissed actually. Hopefully they have something equal if not better to replace it.:dunno:


They sure do.

It's going to be Ben Saunders vs. Jared Rollins. :thumb02:


----------



## hattori hanso (Feb 21, 2008)

I'll be there too, silvawand! Super psyched...super psyched!


----------



## Tom O'Brien (Jun 21, 2008)

*The UFC 87 card looks...*

The UFC 87 card looks to pretty good. The top three fights will definitely carry the entire card. The St-Pierre vs. Fitch matchup is excellent. In my opinion, St-Pierre is one of the Top 5 fighters in the world. Even though Fitch is very good in all aspects of MMA, I just imagine "Rush" losing. Florian vs. Huerta is a fight I can't wait for. This is a pick 'em, and should resemble the excitement of the Huerta vs. Guida fight. Finally, Lesnar vs. Herring is interesting simply because it showcases Brock Lesnar. Herring is a tough guy, and I wouldn't be shocked to see Lesnar exit this fight with another loss. But, I'm picking Lesnar because he's a beast, and I don't think he will allow himself to get caught in another leg lock.

Tom O'Brien


----------



## #1GSPfan (Jun 23, 2008)

Amen to that UFCfan! GSP is amazing, and Fitch is gunna get his ass handed to him, and be watching GSP doin a backflip before the end of the 2nd, from the canvas. I wish I could go to this one just to see GSP live again. UFC 83 was awesome! haha, bring UFC back to Canada! Deffinately gunna be watchin GSP **** on PPV tho.


----------



## ShadyNismo (Jun 18, 2007)

Rofl Jon Fitch got no idea what he is up against, Gsp is gonna destroy him.... first round tko or submission don't matter tbh... lol :thumb02:


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Huerta is ahead of Florian and Lesnar is ahead of Herring? That surprises me alot. Then again, Lesnar and Huerta are potential poster boys so it does make sense.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Nick_V03 said:


> Huerta is ahead of Florian and Lesnar is ahead of Herring? That surprises me alot. *Then again, Lesnar and Huerta are potential poster boys so it does make sense.*


That's what I have realized about the UFC poll's it is more about fan favorites then who you actually think is going to win.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

I know a ton of people on this site are going to be pumped, especially my buddy Damone, when he sees that "ROTTEN" Rob Emerson is on the MAIN CARD, facing Manny Gamburyan.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Awesome, Rotten freakin' Rob is on the main card! Finally, they seem to be recognizing his talents. Dude is a really, really good fighter, and should TKO Manny. Best leg-kicks in the UFC.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Manny will either SUB him or get a UD.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I actually can see Emerson vs. Gamburyan going to a decision.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

people are really overlooking Fitch in this fight....


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> people are really overlooking Fitch in this fight....


I just don't see him having any advantages. Of course it CAN happen, but that isn't a reason to bet on it. GSP will put Fitch on his back and pound him out, possibly submit him.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

*Emerson is on da MAIN CARD! (main card for ufc 87 now complete)*

http://www.ufc.com/index.cfm?fa=eventDetail.fightCard&eid=1415

Emerson vs. Gamburyan is on the MAIN CARD ladies and gentlemen! Emerson is such a bad ass; two fights and he's already on the main card? I predict Emerson to win via whatever striking technique he sees fit.

Demian Maia vs. McDonald is on the main card as well. kick ass! 

WAR DEMIAN, I'M ON YOUR *SUB*WAY STATION!


----------



## xbrokenshieldx (Mar 5, 2007)

Looks like Gamburyan is the next gate keeper for Emerson. I am starting to feel bad for the B-level fighters they are feeding Emerson. When is he going to get some real competition.

After he beats Manny I think his best move would be to leave the UFC and try and set up a catch weight fight with Fedor in Affliction.. However, Rotten Rob seems pretty loyal


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

I would rather have Kongo's fight on the main card, but as far as the Emerson fight, he will probably get choked out or lose by DEC.


----------



## Hett (Apr 30, 2007)

The Legend said:


> I would rather have Kongo's fight on the main card, but as far as the Emerson fight, he will probably get choked out or lose by DEC.


Agreed 100%, this is horrible news


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I don't see how Rotten Rob Emerson being on the main card is horrible news. They're finally recognizing Emerson, and he should beat Manny. Manny can't take Rob down, nor can he strike with him. After this, Emerson should fight someone like Diaz and avenge that TUF 5 loss.


----------



## The Finisher (Mar 23, 2008)

Damone said:


> I don't see how Rotten Rob Emerson being on the main card is horrible news. They're finally recognizing Emerson, and he should beat Manny. Manny can't take Rob down, nor can he strike with him. After this, Emerson should fight someone like Diaz and avenge that TUF 5 loss.


Hell let's have a handicap match to make it fair.

Manny and Diaz vs Emerson... Emerson would still win.


----------



## jbritt (Jun 30, 2008)

All i have to say is wow. This is an awesome card, right up there with ill will. Can't wait


----------



## hattori hanso (Feb 21, 2008)

like to see an Emerson re-match with Gray Maynard...


----------



## hoytong99 (Jul 4, 2008)

i hope st pierre gets beat i cannot stand him


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

This card is so ridiculously stacked and awesome. Huerta, Pierre, Lesnar, Maia and ROB F'N EMERSON! Can't come quick enough.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

hoytong99 said:


> i hope st pierre gets beat i cannot stand him


What about him can you not stand?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

He's too good looking.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Damone said:


> He's too good looking.


Oh, then you'd hate me. 

You'd get along fine with plazz though.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

hattori hanso said:


> like to see an Emerson re-match with Gray Maynard...


There shouldn't even be a rematch, since Emerson clearly won that fight. He wasn't even tapping, he was signaling to the ref that Maynard was knocked out. Ah well, I wouldn't mind a rematch, since Emerson would kick his ass again, but damn, Emerson got the Mezger treatment.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> *This card is so ridiculously stacked and awesome.* Huerta, Pierre, Lesnar, Maia and ROB F'N EMERSON! Can't come quick enough.


UFC 88 looks stacked as well, it potentially has Silva/Okami 2, Evans/Liddell, Franklin/Hamill, Henderson/Palhares, and Parisyan/Yoshida on the main card all those fights are going to great.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

The Legend said:


> UFC 88 looks stacked as well, it potentially has Silva/Okami 2, Evans/Liddell, Franklin/Hamill, Henderson/Palhares, and Parisyan/Yoshida on the main card all those fights are going to great.


Every one of those fights could be a main event. Holy shit, look out UFC 84, we might have a better card.


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

I am looking forward to this card probably more than UFC 84.We get all these great cards and then (no offense) but the Leben/Bisping thank goodness it is on Free TV


----------



## Drew Blood (Sep 12, 2007)

Now that UFC 86 is over I can't wait for 87. Bring it on. :thumb02:


----------



## veilside23 (Jan 8, 2007)

war fitch......


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Fitch is going to get so brutally owned it won't be funny.


----------



## JQUIL85 (Jul 7, 2008)

The Legend said:


> UFC 88 looks stacked as well, it potentially has Silva/Okami 2, Evans/Liddell, Franklin/Hamill, Henderson/Palhares, and Parisyan/Yoshida on the main card all those fights are going to great.


DAMN THAT IS A GREAT CARD WHO YOU GOT IN THE LIDDELL EVANS MATCH-UP? I THINK IT WILL BE A GOOD FIGHT BUT I THINK LIDDELL WILL BE BACK TO THE OLD CHUCK!


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

JQUIL85 said:


> DAMN THAT IS A GREAT CARD WHO YOU GOT IN THE LIDDELL EVANS MATCH-UP? I THINK IT WILL BE A GOOD FIGHT BUT I THINK LIDDELL WILL BE BACK TO THE OLD CHUCK!


Do you really have to type in all caps?


----------



## JQUIL85 (Jul 7, 2008)

TheNegation said:


> Fitch is going to get so brutally owned it won't be funny.


DAMN MAN YOU THINK IT IS GOING TO BE THAT BAD. FITCH IS PRETTY NASTY



Wawaweewa said:


> Do you really have to type in all caps?


I TYPE HOW I WANT DOG DO YOU PAY FOR MY INTERNET CONNECTION??? WHEN YOU PICK UP THE NEXT BILL THEN YOU CAN TELL ME HOW TO TYPE!!! UNTIL THEN SHUT YOUR PUNK ASS MOUTH AND MIND YOUR OWN DAMN BUSINESS I WASNT EVEN SPEAKING TO YOU BEEEEEAATCH


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

JQUIL85 said:


> I TYPE HOW I WANT DOG DO YOU PAY FOR MY INTERNET CONNECTION??? WHEN YOU PICK UP THE NEXT BILL THEN YOU CAN TELL ME HOW TO TYPE!!! UNTIL THEN SHUT YOUR PUNK ASS MOUTH AND MIND YOUR OWN DAMN BUSINESS I WASNT EVEN SPEAKING TO YOU BEEEEEAATCH


This guy sounds tough Wawa, I wouldn't mess with him.

And yes, I think GSP is a much better fighter in all aspects than Fitch.


----------



## veilside23 (Jan 8, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> And yes, I think GSP is a much better fighter in all aspects than Fitch.


ok thats what they always say...... :confused05:


----------



## JQUIL85 (Jul 7, 2008)

TheNegation said:


> This guy sounds tough Wawa, I wouldn't mess with him.
> 
> And yes, I think GSP is a much better fighter in all aspects than Fitch.


I dont think so !! But I do love St Pierre he is a great fighter. And on the tough comment I hope you are not being a smart ass cause that wouldnt be to funny to me at all. What you people dont realize is that I am a military guy and I am the very reason that yall can sit at home in peace and watch these fights so I dont appreciate the desrespect I recieve in here. So sleep tight tonight and laugh and make your jokes while soldiers like me and my buddies die to make sure you stay free........assholes


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

veilside23 said:


> ok thats what they always say...... :confused05:


Thats what who always say when?

Where does fitch have an advantage.


JQUIL85 said:


> I dont think so !! But I do love St Pierre he is a great fighter. And on the tough comment I hope you are not being a smart ass cause that wouldnt be to funny to me at all. What you people dont realize is that I am a military guy and I am the very reason that yall can sit at home in peace and watch these fights so I dont appreciate the desrespect I recieve in here. So sleep tight tonight and laugh and make your jokes while soldiers like me and my buddies die to make sure you stay free........assholes



I'm dead serious, I hate these E-pussies who tell us how to type.

I'm also a military guy, special Ops. And at night I fight crime dressed as a giant Bat.


----------



## veilside23 (Jan 8, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Thats what who always say when?
> 
> Where does fitch have an advantage.


height :confused02:


----------



## JQUIL85 (Jul 7, 2008)

TheNegation said:


> Thats what who always say when?
> 
> Where does fitch have an advantage.
> 
> ...


MAYBE YOU SHOULD GO AS A GIANT DOUCHE BAG CAUSE THATS WHAT YOU ARE>...


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

JQUIL85 said:


> MAYBE YOU SHOULD GO AS A GIANT DOUCHE BAG CAUSE THATS WHAT YOU ARE>...


Go where?


----------



## JQUIL85 (Jul 7, 2008)

TheNegation said:


> Go where?


TO FIGHT CRIME IN YOUR BATSUIT YOU JACKASS!! YOU KNOW PEOPLE WANDER WHY THIS WORLD IS THE WAY IT IS.. YOU ARE ONE REASON BY BEING A DISRESPECTFUL LITTLE PRICK!! IF I EVER SAW YOU SOMEWHERE ID TEACH YOUR BITCH ASS SOME RESPECT


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

JQUIL85 said:


> TO FIGHT CRIME IN YOUR BATSUIT YOU JACKASS!! YOU KNOW PEOPLE WANDER WHY THIS WORLD IS THE WAY IT IS.. YOU ARE ONE REASON BY BEING A DISRESPECTFUL LITTLE PRICK!! IF I EVER SAW YOU SOMEWHERE ID TEACH YOUR BITCH ASS SOME RESPECT


I quiver with fear.

If you are an Army guy, that wouldn't surprise me, because everyone who's ever been in one always seems to think they are the hardest thing on the planet.

But I doubt it man, being an internet warrior is for fat pre-pubescent kids who get bullied at school.


----------



## JQUIL85 (Jul 7, 2008)

TheNegation said:


> I quiver with fear.
> 
> If you are an Army guy, that wouldn't surprise me, because everyone who's ever been in one always seems to think they are the hardest thing on the planet.
> 
> But I doubt it man, being an internet warrior is for fat pre-pubescent kids who get bullied at school.


TRUST ME BRO I AINT NO INTERNET WARRIOR THATS WHY I SAID IF I SAW YOU IM NOT TALKIN SHIT OVER THE INTERNET ALL I DID IS ASK FOR A LITTLE RESPECT AND YOU THOUGHT IT FUNNY TO MOCK ME!! SO TRUST ME WHEN I TELL YOU I CAN BACK MYSELF UP AND IF YOU ARE EVER IN BLACKSBURG VIRGINIA AND WANT TO FIND OUT JUST LET ME KNOW BRO!! NO I DONT THINK IM THE HARDEST THING ON THE PLANET BUT I KNOW WHAT IM DOIN WHEN IT COMES TO FIGHTING AND IVE PROVEN IT AND I WILL CONTINUE TO PROVE IT WHEN PROVOKED!!1


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

JQUIL85 said:


> I dont think so !! But I do love St Pierre he is a great fighter. And on the tough comment I hope you are not being a smart ass cause that wouldnt be to funny to me at all. What you people dont realize is that I am a military guy and I am the very reason that yall can sit at home in peace and watch these fights so I dont appreciate the desrespect I recieve in here. So sleep tight tonight and laugh and make your jokes while soldiers like me and my buddies die to make sure you stay free........assholes


What freedoms of mine are you protecting? Last I checked we weren't being invaded.



JQUIL85 said:


> TRUST ME BRO I AINT NO INTERNET WARRIOR THATS WHY I SAID IF I SAW YOU IM NOT TALKIN SHIT OVER THE INTERNET ALL I DID IS ASK FOR A LITTLE RESPECT AND YOU THOUGHT IT FUNNY TO MOCK ME!! SO TRUST ME WHEN I TELL YOU I CAN BACK MYSELF UP AND IF YOU ARE EVER IN BLACKSBURG VIRGINIA AND WANT TO FIND OUT JUST LET ME KNOW BRO!! NO I DONT THINK IM THE HARDEST THING ON THE PLANET BUT I KNOW WHAT IM DOIN WHEN IT COMES TO FIGHTING AND IVE PROVEN IT AND I WILL CONTINUE TO PROVE IT WHEN PROVOKED!!1


That is the greatest thing I've ever seen. You actually had the "1" at the end of your exclamation marks and you weren't joking. Wow.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

JQUIL85 said:


> TRUST ME BRO I AINT NO INTERNET WARRIOR THATS WHY I SAID IF I SAW YOU IM NOT TALKIN SHIT OVER THE INTERNET ALL I DID IS ASK FOR A LITTLE RESPECT AND YOU THOUGHT IT FUNNY TO MOCK ME!! SO TRUST ME WHEN I TELL YOU I CAN BACK MYSELF UP AND IF YOU ARE EVER IN BLACKSBURG VIRGINIA AND WANT TO FIND OUT JUST LET ME KNOW BRO!! NO I DONT THINK IM THE HARDEST THING ON THE PLANET BUT I KNOW WHAT IM DOIN WHEN IT COMES TO FIGHTING AND IVE PROVEN IT AND I WILL CONTINUE TO PROVE IT WHEN PROVOKED!!1


Please tell me this is a joke, and you didn't do this "!!1" by accident in your E-thug rage?

You are an internet warrior, you are the definition of one. People who can fight don't pretend to be people who can fight over the internet.


----------



## WitchKiller (Jul 7, 2008)

Jesus Christ! I've been lurking these boards for a long time. A long F'ing time, and I've seen some stupid stuff posted, but never stupid enough that I have to register and make a single post to vent.

Jquil85, I am in the Army. I really really really am in the Army. I have been for years. And the only time I've ever heard talk about soldiers keeping American freedom intact is when someone is playing country music, or conservative radio. Shut up, kid. You miserable little rat bastard. You're a soldier huh? Email me on my AKO, here's a hint, my name is Sergeant First Class Grandinetti, I'm in A 2/22 Infantry. Everyone in the Army has an AKO account, look me up, shoot me an e-mail, and I'll follow your posts around and back you up every time I check the boards. I'll be your number one fan if you are actually in the Army. Till then, God bless you for keeping the red coats out of the new world, and working so hard so that I can sit here and type shit.

The topic on hand: Yeah it's gonna be awesome. I know Brock is..well Brock, but you have to admit that it's fun watching giants fight mortals.


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

UFC 87 site is up

www.87.ufc.com

best site they've made so far
Jon Fitch is actually 6.10


----------



## Lightfall (Oct 15, 2006)

St. Pierre, Huerta and Lesnar FTW


----------



## The Finisher (Mar 23, 2008)

Suizida said:


> UFC 87 site is up
> 
> www.87.ufc.com
> 
> ...


Does anyone else get annoyed how they have the sit up, but not the in-depth analysis?!?


----------



## MrVideo (Jul 12, 2008)

*UFC 87 - Fighters & Teams Hotel in Minneapolis*

Hello everybody!
I am excited and anticipating my first attendance to a UFC (bought my tickets just today...) and I would like to know if any of you intend to be there at UFC 87. It would be nice to meet other MMA lovers from this forum.
Also, I haven't made reservations for my stay in Minneapolis yet, and I would really appreciate any information about what is the "official" Hotel where Fighters and Teams will stay for UFC 87. 
If it's not too expensive, that will be my first choice.
Thanks a lot...
MrVideo.


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

MrVideo said:


> Hello everybody!
> I am excited and anticipating my first attendance to a UFC (bought my tickets just today...) and I would like to know if any of you intend to be there at UFC 87. It would be nice to meet other MMA lovers from this forum.
> Also, I haven't made reservations for my stay in Minneapolis yet, and I would really appreciate any information about what is the "official" Hotel where Fighters and Teams will stay for UFC 87.
> If it's not too expensive, that will be my first choice.
> ...


My educated GUESS would be that the fighters will be staying at the Graves 601 Hotel....it is the closest and nicest hotel to the Target Centre (literally across the road). I'm not 100% by any means, but it would make a lot of sense for them to be staying there.

Check it out.


----------



## MMAAddiction (Jul 13, 2008)

Brock
GSP
Florian

TO WIN


----------



## MrVideo (Jul 12, 2008)

_"My educated GUESS would be that the fighters will be staying at the Graves 601 Hotel...._"
- Thanks to silvawand for the help, I'll check it out.

I hope to contribute to this thread during the days of the event (weigh ins, interviews, as well as the main event itself) with my impressions and hopefully some interesting information. About the main fights, my guesses are:
- GSP wins: 2nd round - referee stopage;
- Herring wins: 2nd round - armbar (...strange, I know, but that's what came to me).
Last, I've heard fine things about Demian Maia, his fight with Jason MacDonald may be a good surprise.
MrVideo.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

My picks:
GSP- TKO round 3
KenFlo- Submission round 3
Brock- TKO round 1 (I don't see Herring stopping the TD and his jitz off his back isn't as good as Mir's)
Kongo- KO round 2
Maia- Submission round 2


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

MrVideo said:


> _"My educated GUESS would be that the fighters will be staying at the Graves 601 Hotel...._"
> - Thanks to silvawand for the help, I'll check it out.


No problemo.

As for my picks...I'm going with:
GSP via TKO Rnd 3
Herring via SUB Rnd 2
Huerta via UD
Demian via SUB Rnd 2
Kongo via KO Rnd 2

I'm worried about Herring, as far as I'm concerned Brock is still kinda a mystery, but there is no doubt in my mind Herring won't be able to stop his takedown. Hopefully I'm wrong, but I'm basically praying for Herring to sub him from his back. Longshot, but I'm a big fan of Herring and Lesnar not so much.

Huerta vs Florian is so close, I really dislike Florian which played a part in picking Huerta over him. I do think a lot of people are overlooking Huerta in this fight, and I can see him out working Florian for a UD win.

Should be a great night, can not WAIT to be there.:thumb02:


----------



## BJJPenn (Jul 14, 2008)

This is going to be awesome, love watching G-S-P, he's just such a dynamic fighter! 

Would go to live event if I was not in Europe...


----------



## hattori hanso (Feb 21, 2008)

My first UFC too! We're staying at the Marriott. It's about 4 blocks from the joint. Now, in Oct I'll hopefully be going to UFC 90 in Chicago! Love the midwest, baby!!


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

I just can't believe they put Rob Emerson on the main card. The guy has done nothing but suck and then gas out. He did it on the show, lost, then dana let him back for semi's or something, lost again. Then he fought at least at the finally and I think he gassed and lost again, can't remember. 

Then I saw him fight some skinny as cambodian dude at the end of one of the pay per views and he got gassed and pwned. 

I think Dana has a hard on for him, seriously.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Rob Emerson was sick in the Nate Diaz fight and put up a better fight than guys like Kurt Pellegrino did. He got robbed in the Corey Hill fight and should've beaten Gray Maynard. After all this, he comes back and beats Keita Nakamura, the guy who beat Yoshiyuki Yoshida, with ease. He's a talented fighter, that's why he's on the main card, and that guy delivers exciting fights. His fight with Manny will be great, and he should win that fight, since his stand-up is better than Manny's and his takedown defense is excellent.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Kongo should be on the main card. He's a fun fighter to watch


----------



## ziegler3334 (Jun 23, 2008)

I agree. how is kongo not on the main card. It def should be instead of emerson


----------



## shawnryan (Nov 23, 2006)

heath hasnt impressed me lately i think brock might have a chance at this one heath has decent subs tho


----------



## The Finisher (Mar 23, 2008)

I wonder what the odds are going to be for the St. Pierre/Fitch fight. I'm going to put 80% of my cash on GSP.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

ziegler3334 said:


> I agree. how is kongo not on the main card. It def should be instead of emerson


Blasphemy. Emerson is going to whomp Manny in an awesome fight in accordance with the prophecy.


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

Kongo is the most boring fighter to watch in all the UFC, even when he losses he's boring (see fight with Herring and Marrero)

Im glad hes not on the main card, just cant stand him


----------



## Red Baron (Jul 17, 2008)

what i don't understand is why they're trying to hype up the GSP Fitch fight when Emerson is fighting on this card
i guess he just doesnt need any hype and they're not mentioning it so that he doesn't make the other fights look so bad...:dunno:


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

Watched the preview lately. I'm pumped for Florian vs Huerta. According to Dana both of these guys have "hearts bigger than Tito's f*#€ing head". lol


----------



## yynnaot (May 28, 2008)

Red Baron said:


> what i don't understand is why they're trying to hype up the GSP Fitch fight when Emerson is fighting on this card
> i guess he just doesnt need any hype and they're not mentioning it so that he doesn't make the other fights look so bad...:dunno:


On a side question, how did these Rotton Rob "love" ever get started anyways....


----------



## Lightfall (Oct 15, 2006)

ziegler3334 said:


> I agree. how is kongo not on the main card. It def should be instead of emerson


Kongo is always entertaining......until it goes to the ground.


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

championfighter said:


> This is a really creepy post. No fighter or anyone in general wants you to post where they will be staying. Last thing a fighter needs while getting mentally prepared for a fight are stalkers like you outside their window. I did not expect this from you and I am very disappointed.


haha your hilarious man, you must not have much of a life spending all you time lurking here and trying to piss people off, it's actually quite sad.

The guy wanted to know what hotel would be to get his best chance at meeting a fighter, and I threw out where I'd assume they'd be. Just helping a bradda out. Would I be trying to figure out what room they are in? No. Would I hang around the lobby hopping to snag a picture or autograph with some of the greatest athletes in the world? Your damn right I would.

Seriously though, get a life dude, I pity you.


----------



## scott2019 (Jul 23, 2008)

*GSP's*

What is the name of that symbol that GSP has on everything... he has it on his banner and its the first thing you see on his website. its the 3 pointed icon. does anyone know what that is called?


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

scott2019 said:


> What is the name of that symbol that GSP has on everything... he has it on his banner and its the first thing you see on his website. its the 3 pointed icon. does anyone know what that is called?


It is a fleur de lis, symbolic too Georges French Heritage.



championfighter said:


> You would wait around all day to have some man take a picture with you or write his name on a piece of paper. Sounds a little fem to me, not a lot but a little though.


Who said anything about waiting around all day? Obviously I'd pick a logical time, i.e before/after the weigh ins, after the fights, would probably be the best chances at meeting someone. Will I actually do this? No, but I'll definitely stop by the lobby at some point in my weekend to check it out.

Anyways, from here on in I won't be responding to any of your ignorant posts, your a waste of my time, and everyone else's time on here. A suggestion for the future, get out and do something productive with your life, or stop acting like an ass and just talk some good MMA like the rest of us are here to do.

later dude.


----------



## Canadian UFC (Jul 24, 2008)

Hey guys,

First time poster and I've only really became a UFC fan since about January of this year. My favorite fighter is Anderson Silva and for UFC 87, I am defiantly most excited about GSP and BROCK LESNAR!

I can't wait to see Lesnar fight in the UFC for the second time! The guy is huge and I hope he wins.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

On the Lesnar/Herring bout: 

Brock will finish Herring.

Lesnar is going to be TOUGH to beat if he picks up a few more BJJ fundamentals.

WHO will take Brock down?! AND *keep* him there? Shiiiiit, _maybe_ Cain Velasquez. But, that's probably about it as far as HW's go. ALSO, who is to say that Cain would be able to hold Brock there for long? YouknowhatImean?


On Lesnar's striking:

His leg strikes still seem a little stiff and telegraphed (based off re-watching the Mir fight), he doesn't really WHIP them out crisply, while pivoting on the plant leg (like Alves, Florian, Tyson Griffin, Hardonk, etc.), but by no means do I think they're not HEAVY as shit. Probably feels like a pro baseball player swinging a thick-ass tree branch into your fibula. I just think if Lesnar mixed crisp technique with ALL that force, he could win fights solely with kicks. I think he has a some CRAZY power in his hands though. His torso and arms are just SO THICK, and he's such a BRUTE, I could see him dropping Herring with a jab (like he did Mir). 

BUT...who knows, we could see Herring land a magical high kick, like he did on Nog, but who is to say that it'd even phase Lesnar? That big Bison skull on Lesnar can probably take a pretty heavy shot.

We'll see how it goes, but I see Brock winning via (T)KO, and like I said, if he learns those BJJ fundamentals (like how to NOT leave limbs just hanging out there), and a bit more leg kicking technique, he's going to be a TOUGH F'N TEST for ANY UFC heavyweight.

Thoughts?


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

My thoughts are that you're spot on. What would somebodies gameplan be when fighting Brock? He's going to knock the shit out of you and I think it's going to be power of technique 90% of the time. How many people have Mir's submission skills? When somebody is on top of you hitting you with heavy blows like Brock's, it's very difficult to pull off a submission.


----------



## ash (Oct 15, 2006)

On the Mir fight:
I think Brock made two big mistakes that cost him the Mir fight. First, the illegal blows (shrug). Second, leaving a limb out there just asking for Mir to snag it. I honestly believe that if he had not made BOTH of those errors he would have won the fight, and quickly. Both of those mistakes were really the signs of a green rookie, and I've got to think that he has learned from them. I expect Brock to come out more composed this time and much, much more wary of possible submissions.

On Brock's striking:
I thought his technique looked horrible in the Mir fight...even that shot that apparently dropped Frank looked awkward. He has a lot of inherent strength though, so he can still be dangerous. If he learns some good technique to go with that strength he could be devastating.


On the next fight:
Heath might land a shot and put Brock out in the first round, anything can happen. But short of that I don't see him walking through Brock, and I wouldn't be surprised at all to see Brock go in there and dominate.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

T.B.

I'm very interested to see what Heath's gameplan is in this fight. As everyone has mentioned, he has a weak TDD and I think it's pretty obvious that Herring is likely to be the better fighter on his feet.

I'm not convinced Brock can take a punch. I think that's why he was so anxious to get Mir on the ground (which I think we all agree was the only place Mir could win that fight).

I'd really like to see Brock stand up and bang, but I don't see him risking that strategy with the Texas Crazy Horse, and I don't see Heath stuffing the takedowns. However, Heath is not easy to TKO, so it will be interesting.

I think that stylistically, this is a great match-up for Brock and simultaneously knocks Heath back down a few notches so he won't become next in line to fight Nog for a fourth time. I expect Brock to get the win, but I'll be pulling for Herring.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

T.B. said:


> On the Lesnar/Herring bout:
> 
> Brock will finish Herring.
> 
> ...


I laughed.. Although I agree.

That big bison skull should show that Brock is a hard guy to knock out. Then again, it doesn't mean he will take punches well. Some guys that have good chins still don't like to be hit. But who does? It hurts. Haha, I guess I should say some guys don't shrug it off that well. I hope he can take a few shots from Herring and not be discouraged. I'd hate to see him as the type of fighter who starts to fold when he gets tagged a few times.

Brock doesn't look like that kind of guy, though. He's a brute. He better act like one!


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I would honestly be shocked if Brock finished Heath Herring.

Herring's not the easiest guy to finish. Nog only did it once in their 3 fights and it took Fedor 10 minutes to finish Heath and in that 10 minutes, Fedor was throwing everything at Herring and Herring was still in the fight.

Herring's underrated, especially in this fight.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm kind of picking Herring to win but I'm not sure. A part of me wants Brock to win just because it would help the heavyweight division more.

Heath Herring winning does nothing for the division. We aren't going to see Herring vs. Big Nog 4.

I'd be content with Brock winning a decision due to control. I'm pretty sure he can do that. The question is, will he? Who knows.


----------



## The Finisher (Mar 23, 2008)

Damone said:


> I would honestly be shocked if Brock finished Heath Herring.
> 
> Herring's not the easiest guy to finish. Nog only did it once in their 3 fights and it took Fedor 10 minutes to finish Heath and in that 10 minutes, Fedor was throwing everything at Herring and Herring was still in the fight.
> 
> Herring's underrated, especially in this fight.


He may not finish him, but there's nothing stopping Lesnar pounding on Herring for 15 minutes when he takes him down.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Could happen, but I haven't seen how Lesnar's cardio is. I also haven't seen how he handles being hit.

I know Heath can go 15 and I know he can take a good punch. If he comes out aggressive, he could land a shot and follow up.

Both guys can win.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Damone said:


> Could happen, but I haven't seen how Lesnar's cardio is. *I also haven't seen how he handles being hit.*
> 
> I know Heath can go 15 and I know he can take a good punch. If he comes out aggressive, he could land a shot and follow up.
> 
> Both guys can win.


Has Lesnar even been hit yet? I know Frank Mir tried to kick him but he caught it.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Like I said, due to his head and neck, he should be able to take a hit fine. Although that doesn't mean he will like it. I'd be angry if Herring clipped him a few times and Brock started to panic.

I don't think he has been hit.. The dude is so aggressive that his two opponents haven't had the chance to take a swing at him.

He really needs to learn how to conserve energy. A big guy like that can't be that explosive for long.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

kongo beats cc and has to fight on thr under card..


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*UFC 87.....nice card*

...For the main event...George St. Pierre is up for another tough test. Jon Fitch is no slouch and is well-rounded, but GSP's all-around game is better. St. Pierre is more athletic than Fitch is. This may be a close fight if Fitch hangs in there, but I believe he will be overwhelmed with GSP's wrestling and striking. Fitch may even get submitted. If Brock Lesner is fighting Heath Herring, this is Brock's chance to make a statement. Heath has improved greatly, so this is a big test for Brock. Brock's best chance to win is similiar to the way he fought Mir...dominate the top position, stay mounted & pound him out. Heath's Jiu Jitsu is nowhere near the caliber of Mirs. 
As for Huerta & Florian....that match I really wanna see. These two are gonna bang for sure, and with Kenny's razor-like elbows...it could get nasty! Good card...:thumbsup:


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Nick_V03 said:


> Like I said, due to his head and neck, he should be able to take a hit fine. Although that doesn't mean he will like it. I'd be angry if Herring clipped him a few times and Brock started to panic.
> 
> I don't think he has been hit.. The dude is so aggressive that his two opponents haven't had the chance to take a swing at him.
> 
> He really needs to learn how to conserve energy. A big guy like that can't be that explosive for long.


I highly highly doubt conditioning is going to be a factor in this one. And as much as I want Brock to win, a big explosive animal is what the HW division needs, Heath looks like he is in the best shape I've ever seen him in, Brock should have started mma a lot earlier because trying to break into it like this is probably not going to work out.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I give Brock props for actually stepping in there and fighting legit dudes. He could've fought cans and made easy money, but he wanted to fight solid HW's.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

I'm stuck on who to choose for the Lesnar-Herring fight.

On one hand, people are seriously underestimating Herring in this fight, he's got much better striking and much better jitz than lesnar, way more experience, is good at escaping from positions.

On the other hand, Lesnar has the the style matchup in his favour.

I'm thinking back to the O'Brien fight, but then I remember Brock fights nothing like that. I'm thinking he might gas himself out trying to finish Heath.


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> I'm stuck on who to choose for the Lesnar-Herring fight.
> 
> On one hand, people are seriously underestimating Herring in this fight, he's got much better striking and much better jitz than lesnar, way more experience, is good at escaping from positions.
> 
> ...


thta is something i am interested about.Lesnar has come out all guns blazing in his last two fights but there is no way he could keep that up for 3 rounds and Herring is no slouch.

Im picking Lesnar by GnP tho


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

can I ask you guys a question?

What do you think will be the Fight of the night, KO of the night and Sub of the night?

I got FON as Huerta v Kenflo,
SON as MacDonald v Maia
KON not sure


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

MalkyBoy said:


> thta is something i am interested about.Lesnar has come out all guns blazing in his last two fights but there is no way he could keep that up for 3 rounds and Herring is no slouch.
> 
> Im picking Lesnar by GnP tho


It depends on how his cardio holds up, we've seen the way he trains, but not how he lasts in an actual fight. I'd say it's good, but I'm not sure.


He'll take Heath down, thats for sure, but he isn't going to finish him with GnP before the end of the first and I bet Heath escapes from under Lesnar a few times.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Damone said:


> I give Brock props for actually stepping in there and fighting legit dudes. He could've fought cans and made easy money, but he wanted to fight solid HW's.


I do too unlike somebody in EliteXC but some people act like he is a top contender when he isn't even the UFC's top prospect.


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

The Legend said:


> I do too unlike somebody in EliteXC but some people act like he is a top contender when he isn't even the UFC's top prospect.


He is not a contender yet, but he will be fast tracked to the title if he can put a couple of wins together.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

ha ha...LMAO....Lesner's Bison skull...that's hilarious.....n1 T.B.


----------



## renato9000 (Jul 24, 2008)

lesner has a lot a muscle that sure takes a lot of oxigen to move around that sure is going to work on hes cardio i dont think he can go all 3 rounds like he came out on hes last 2 fights if herring has a good fight plan and uses that avantage he might pull out the upset on this one at least i think


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Rotten is going to kick Manny a lotten.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

good point man...If Brock doesn't finish Heath early with a pound out...Heath's cardio will outlast Brock's if it gets into the later rounds, then that could be trouble for Lesner.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Lesnar could always pull an O'brien and beat Herring by decision. He certainly has the wrestling skills and power to do so.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

BrutalKO said:


> good point man...If Brock doesn't finish Heath early with a pound out...Heath's cardio will outlast Brock's if it gets into the later rounds, then that could be trouble for Lesner.


I highly highly doubt that, look at how Lesnar trains. He trains exactly for that kind of thing, with adrenaline going he should be fine. If anything cardio will be Heath's problem.


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

yeah i don't see Lesnar gassing in this fight at all, if anything his pace and incredible strength may tire out Herring if anything. If Brock takes this to the ground which he probably will I see him winning this fight. But if he stands with Heath I see Brock getting layed out.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Herring actually has a pretty good gas tank, so I don't see him gassing.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Wrestlers generally have great cardio, why are alot of you guys doubting Lesnar's??


----------



## GatorGrappling (Aug 7, 2008)

*People near gainesville, fl for ufc 87*

We have a fight team that will be at calico jacks in gainesville, fl 930pm for the ufc 87 fight. tv 20 and 100.5 the buzz will be there also.

www.gatorgrappling.com


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

Just a heads up: the UFC 87 Countdown is on TONIGHT at 11:00 on SPIKE.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

The days have really been flying by. The event is already right around the corner.

I'm picking St. Pierre to beat Fitch, but I'm wondering how he is going to do it. Fitch has great submission defense and he's not exactly an easy guy to knock out. This one may go the distance.


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

Nick_V03 said:


> The days have really been flying by. The event is already right around the corner.
> 
> I'm picking St. Pierre to beat Fitch, but I'm wondering how he is going to do it. Fitch has great submission defense and he's not exactly an easy guy to knock out. This one may go the distance.


I have it with GSP winning with a 2nd round TKO or a UD, but im leaning more towards a UD


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

I think GSP will win but i'm curious to see how good of a fight Fitch will put up. It's just hard for me to imagine someone dominating GSP and i'm just wondering if Fitch will be able to win a couple of the rounds or not. It's definitely possible but it's just hard for me to imagine.


----------



## ufc4life2000 (Aug 9, 2008)

*Best UFC bar in the Country???*

I am an AVID UFC FAN, I just hated to see ORTIZ retire. Now, I report on UFC for a sporting mag and have been asked to find the best bar in America for UFC fans. We currently have resources in every major city and I am hoping you can help me find the best with the most diehard fans out there!!! If you think you might know of a rowdy, underground UFC bar up for the challenge, please send me the bar info and city as soon as possible to [email protected]. I look forward to hearing from you and hopefully seeing some of you soon!!


----------



## LOJ (Mar 9, 2007)

It's hard to imagine GSP losing at this pooint, but who knows what will happen.

I know that when he fought Hughes the third time, people thought that Hughes would give him hell, but he didn't. People thought that Matt Serra would knock him out again, but he failed to do so.

I just can't see Fitch winning this one; not with how much more prepared and focused GSP will be.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Lion Of Justice said:


> It's hard to imagine GSP losing at this pooint, but who knows what will happen.
> 
> I know that when he fought Hughes the third time, people thought that Hughes would give him hell, but he didn't. People thought that Matt Serra would knock him out again, but he failed to do so.
> 
> I just can't see Fitch winning this one; not with how much more prepared and focused GSP will be.


Yeah, I agree. GSP has made errors in the past, but watching his interviews he looks so confident in the same way he does in all his great fights. There's a really good chance he comes out and absolutely dominates Fitch. Then again, who knows. My picks are Lesnar, Huerta and GSP.


----------



## LOJ (Mar 9, 2007)

GSP promised the fans one thing; not that he was going to win every fight for the next ten years, but that he would be ready both physically and mentally for every fight he competes in.

Georges is the type of guy that is not only a pure athlete, but someone who takes what he does as serious as any athlete I have ever seen. If you could just take a moment and look into his eyes after his loss to Serra; it explains so much. 

You could just tell; how much it hurt him inside to lose, and that he will do whatever it takes from now on to stay on top and to hold that belt. 

It's just hard to picture him losing, it really is.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

Damn I'm excited to see tonights fights. Been literally counting down the hours all week.


----------



## semajnolon (Aug 10, 2008)

*Go Brock*

lets hope brock whoops ass


----------



## TheSpider90 (Aug 10, 2008)

First fight is on its way, lets hope this PPV lives up to the hype.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Mazz better not be reffing Lesnar again, then again, Mazz reffing the GSP fight would suck.


----------



## martinip777 (Aug 10, 2008)

*UFC 87 sucked*

No real action. Every fight was bs, Brock needed more to redeem himself. I hate inviting everyone over to see this and getting such bs. No real knockouts, except for one. 49.95 was a complete waste of money. Affliction really has a chance to make it up if ufc keeps putting up this kinda stuff.


----------



## ShreddedAndy (May 10, 2008)

martinip777 said:


> No real action. Every fight was bs, Brock needed more to redeem himself. I hate inviting everyone over to see this and getting such bs. No real knockouts, except for one. 49.95 was a complete waste of money. Affliction really has a chance to make it up if ufc keeps putting up this kinda stuff.


Uh 87 was a fantastic card, every PPV can't be gold but this one was solid...well done by the UFC.


----------



## martinip777 (Aug 10, 2008)

You know, I watch every single one. All are good, but this one was one of the bottom of the list if you compare it to other ufcs. 

Just no real action. And the card was kinda weak. I ussually recoginze someone from every fight. Not in this one. I'm not a professional fighter or even a fighter at all, but I like to follow this as I think it will dominate boxing soon. But this did no justice. I hate trying to convince my guests to stay.

Last UFC blew this one away. This was not even close. Complete bs. I am starting to think everyone is leaving to Affliction. 

I think ufc has a lot to offer and do a great job. I hope they can keep it up. Forget all this bs. Brock's fight sucked, and so did most of them. Not very exciting, and it looked like a bunch of bs.

Anyhow, the card may have been great, but not the actual fights. Disappointment.


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

*Best Ufc Card Of The Year!*

Every one of the fights at UFC 87 that were shown were great. It had one of the best BJJ fights ever between J-Mac and Maia, Emerson showed he was the real deal and that we werent lying, Lesnar looked great against Herring who also showed a good heart, Florian showed that being technical usually beats aggresiveness and basically made Huerta look like an amateur and then their was one of the greatest and most brilliant main event's that you could dream of. 

One fighter showing excellence in all areas of MMA, the other fighter showing a never say die attitude and didnt give up even when he knew he had no chance of winning. 

Also the undercard was better than usual, Toezup's fighter lived up to the hype and Kongo back to his winning form aswell.

Discuss? (Plz no trolls ruin this brilliant atmosphere)


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

Agreed this is the best so far.. Even though most fights went to decision.. it was mostly awsome fights. :thumb02:


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

UFC 84 would like to say "hello".


----------



## BadHabitBabe (Oct 15, 2006)

I have to agree, excellent card. GSP did not disappoint and was as always amazingly technical... and Fitch was a warrior. I was a bit disappointed with Huerta but gave him more credit than the judges did. Overall a great night of fights!!!


----------



## geoff0011 (May 27, 2007)

I agree. 87 > 84.


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

Great card but UFC 84 wins. First you've got 4 extremely exciting debuts in Yoshida, Carwin, Reljic, and Kim in dominating fashion. Second, you've got Machida, enough said. Third, beatdowns from Thiago Silva, Wanderlei Silva, and Sokoudjou. We've also got Palhares showing his great jiu jitsu. The main event was fun too. God damn.


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

87>84 i felt also


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

I could see why people would pick UFC 84 as just like UFC 87 its main 3 fights were great and good ufc debuts by future contenders. For me I saw UFC 87 as the better event and I explained that in my first post. Its very close between both events. 

EDIT: It was the main event that made me see this event as the best. All aspects of MMA were shown in 5 rounds and it truly was a war. Penn vs Sherk was good but we didnt get to see how well Sherk would be able to handle Penn on the ground. It was a great stand up fight but I was dissappointed that Sherk didnt try to take the fight to the ground.


----------



## Lurch (Apr 23, 2008)

Best card? Nah. Florian couldn't finish Huerta, or perhaps was incapable of doing so. Larson couldn't figure out how to stop Herring, except to deliver punishinment. Kongo got lucky and MacDonald sucks. :thumb01: I think we'll see better cards by the end of the year.


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

You mean Lesnar. The next three UFCs look look absolutely amazing, they could very well be contenders for best UFC card of the year.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

I thought this was going to be one of the best cards going in and it didn't disappoint. I definitely liked it better than 84 because I'm not a fan of a lot of the 84 winners. If I was I would probably give the nod to 84 but between Lesnars coming out party and the amazing Huerta/Florian and Fitch/GSP fights this was a stellar card that lived up to the hype. The undercard and prelims were all very good as well, at least the ones they broadcast. 

I wouldn't say the next three look amazing, Silva/Cote and Bisping/Leben might be the worst main events ever.


----------



## semajnolon (Aug 10, 2008)

*quidayabitchn*

evrybodys saying how the gnp sucked but i think brock was definetly being mindful of trying to keep his strikes legal with herring constantly giving his back up it kinda put brock in a position than an illegal blow could have been easy to make he just had enough presence to not rush or get caught up in the situation where he would just flail away with the chances of getting points deducted or possibly dqed


----------



## uoolokpa (Oct 15, 2006)

rabakill said:


> Mazz better not be reffing Lesnar again, then again, Mazz reffing the GSP fight would suck.


Mazzegati sucks man! He makes the worst stoppages


----------



## uoolokpa (Oct 15, 2006)

The 87 card was a great card with great fights! GSP completely dominated Fitch. I have the most respect for fitch for not quiting and having a great deal of heart. St pierre is just a very well rounded fighter with skills Jon Fitch just could not match. Kongo fought well but it was against an unskilled and unknown opponent. He wouldn't last a minute against lesnar unless he has good submission skills.

Lesnar totally dominated herring who was just too small, too slow, and had no power. At least none compared to the beast lesnar who imposed his will on him. And then what can I say about huerta? He just doesn't compare to ken flo. Kenny has more knowledge about the sport, more strength, more skill, more heart and the code of the samurai. Who can compeat with that? with the exception of BJ Penn. I see kenny florian as being in the top three of lightweights especially after the sherk fight. Tyson Griffin and Frank Edgar are among the best also.


----------



## Canadian UFC (Jul 24, 2008)

CANADA baby!! GSP is the champion!! raise01:


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

Is the video of the post fight press conference anywhere?


----------



## Coptermaster (Apr 20, 2008)

JQUIL85 said:


> TRUST ME BRO I AINT NO INTERNET WARRIOR THATS WHY I SAID IF I SAW YOU IM NOT TALKIN SHIT OVER THE INTERNET ALL I DID IS ASK FOR A LITTLE RESPECT AND YOU THOUGHT IT FUNNY TO MOCK ME!! SO TRUST ME WHEN I TELL YOU I CAN BACK MYSELF UP AND IF YOU ARE EVER IN BLACKSBURG VIRGINIA AND WANT TO FIND OUT JUST LET ME KNOW BRO!! NO I DONT THINK IM THE HARDEST THING ON THE PLANET BUT I KNOW WHAT IM DOIN WHEN IT COMES TO FIGHTING AND IVE PROVEN IT AND I WILL CONTINUE TO PROVE IT WHEN PROVOKED!!1


Jquil I agree with my other fellow NCO what are you doing why are you talking to people that way this is a discussion about MMA events so I will break it down to you like this, Yes I to can help you I am SFC Newport I am the Senior Instructor at the NCO Academy at Fort Rucker if you wanna look me up, anyways Soldiers do not act like that to civilians, If you are in this business for some Glory get out we dont need people like that in the Foxhole, Second I have been in the Fight game for many years, People who are real fighters competent in thier abilities dont act like that either, maybe you should read about how ticked everyone is about how lesner acted at the end of his fight, real fighters dont gloat and dont disrespect, I mean who do you think you are TITO , grow up big guy I cant believe anyone would start acting like that for a person asking if you really need to type in all caps.


----------



## nissassagame (May 6, 2008)

*Hats off to the UFC. Best show ever?*

UFC 87 was in my opinion, the best overall card, ever. From the start we had Maia and McDonald who put on a great show. The first round of that fight could have been the best single round I have ever witnessed. Maia looks like he is going to do some major damage under the mentoring of Wanderlei. Congrats to McDonald, who showed some great heart and despite his loss, how can you not applaud the guy. 

Huerta and Florian. Man-o-man. Very good bout and again, both guys deserve alot of credit here. Huerta pressed the action and Kenny played it beautifully, using very accurate striking and Huerta countered it by having amazing heart and will. He also didn't allow Kenny to "Finish Fights", which I thought was very fitting. I bow to both these guys. Did anybody notice Guida was cheering on Huerta just as Roger was coming to the Octagon? I had to say, yet another blockbuster matchup.

Manny and Emerson. Nice knockout. That may be an understatement, because he just lit Manny up. Congrats Rob. 

Kongo, who I don't really enjoy watching much, beat a guy he should have beat so no suprises here. The fight was fun to watch simply because Kongo did soe major leg damage and his opponent could barely walk after the barrage of leg kicks and knees. Nice finish and nice fight. Congrats Kongo.

Lesnar vs. Herring. All I can say his....Oh man, if he knew BJJ, he would have ripped Herrings head off. This fight was simply everything I expected it to be. Lesnars power was clear, using a lunging jab that literally flipped Herring over. Despite his antics, which I believe to be more out of excitement than anything else, he threw everything he does know and feel comfortable with at Herring. He dominated in pure Wrestling style, but added knees and punches(even a kick too, lol), which all just added to the Meat Grinding that was Herrings face. The haters are still out on Brock, but he just took an experienced fighter and ripped him apart. Congrats Lesnar.

Last but not least. GSP. Fitch man, you have a new fan right here. I was not sold on Jon leading up to the fight, but he showed some great class in a hard fought bout and he deserves a clap. St. Pierre looked phenomenal, throwing the kitchen sink at Fitch and dominated throughout. Fitch is tough as nails and GSP is getting scary right now. Amazing battle.

Overall, I was very pleased with all performances. At a time when MMA is expanding, the UFC did good by putting a card together that outdid anything thats been seen in quite some time. Congrats to the UFC and all he fighters on the UFC 87 card. BRAVO!


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

It wasn't to bad. I'd give it a solid 3/5.


----------



## jeremy202 (Feb 3, 2008)

I'd give it a 8.5/10

btw the punch that knock down herring was a right cross


----------



## Coptermaster (Apr 20, 2008)

xeberus said:


> It wasn't to bad. I'd give it a solid 3/5.


a 3 out of 5 what is that based on I am confused at what this card didnt have on it.


----------



## R u s h (Aug 12, 2008)

GSP vs. Jon Fitch = Fight of the Year! And GSP will dominate the Welterweight division until he moves up.


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

R u s h said:


> GSP vs. Jon Fitch = Fight of the Year! And GSP will dominate the Welterweight division until he moves up.


That is far from FOTY... It was good but not nearly FOTY worthy.


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

Coptermaster said:


> Jquil I agree with my other fellow NCO what are you doing why are you talking to people that way this is a discussion about MMA events so I will break it down to you like this, Yes I to can help you I am SFC Newport I am the Senior Instructor at the NCO Academy at Fort Rucker if you wanna look me up, anyways Soldiers do not act like that to civilians, If you are in this business for some Glory get out we dont need people like that in the Foxhole, Second I have been in the Fight game for many years, People who are real fighters competent in thier abilities dont act like that either, maybe you should read about how ticked everyone is about how lesner acted at the end of his fight, real fighters dont gloat and dont disrespect, I mean who do you think you are TITO , grow up big guy I cant believe anyone would start acting like that for a person asking if you really need to type in all caps.


I agree as I am an NCO in the AF. If he actually is in the military he's a disgrace but I have a feeling he's full of it. I work with all branches daily and no one acts like that including the new youngsters coming in :thumb02:


----------

